# What are the policies for Single person in late 20s



## Fideroiste (19 Oct 2009)

Hi guys,
What policies are available for a person in there late 20's & single. I have tried to look at there websites but can't make head nor tale of it e.g. Vivas "I" & "Me" plans, etc. :-? Any help would be appreciated.

Fi.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: What are the policies for Single person in late 20's*

The health insurers market a number of products to young single people:

VHI - First Plan range. All of these cover a private room in public hospitals, with the higher cost plans offering out-patient cover (GPs, consultants, etc) and cover in private hospitals.

Quinn - PersonalCare seems to be the one they offer. Covers public and private hospitals and has out-patient cover as well.

Hibernian - Me Plans. They have two me plans: Level 1 offering cover in public hospitals and Level 2 offering cover in public and private. You can add out-patient cover by buying a day to day plan as well.


That said, these plans may not necessarily offer you the best value as they may have benefits you don't want or not offer benefits you do want. It's no harm to knw yourself what you want from the product:

*What hospitals do you want access to and what kind of room do you want?:* There's no point paying for cover in private hospitals on the other side of the country. And if you are in hospital do you mind if it's a semi private room (up to 6 beds) or a private room (1 bed). Just to note, you're not guaranteed a private room in any case.

*What other benefits do you want?:* There are a plethora of extra bells and whistles available, but which ones will you really use? Some of the additional benefits available are maternity, accident and emergency cover overseas, out-patient visits (GPs, x-rays, consultants, etc), alternative therapists, screening, lifestyle (teeth whitening, eye laser srgery, etc).

*Is there a particular illness you want covered?:* Even if you're healthy, is there a family history of cancer, heart disease, etc. Or perhaps you know you're prone to depression. Insurers cover pretty much all ilnesses the same way, but no harm checking that something relevant to you is covered and maybe even seeing if there's additional cover.


Hope I've gone someway to helping you!


----------



## Fideroiste (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: What are the policies for Single person in late 20's*

Hi NovaFlare,
That is spot on. I was completely confused about this before but you have cleared it right  up for me. I now have a good foundation of knowledge to work from to try & make some sense of the hia reports.
Has anyone dealt with a broker to get health insurance? I have gotten car insurance from a broker in the past & he seemed to beat any of the other brokers (I rang alot of broker up to 20/ more), buying direct  from insurance companies, etc. by far.

Míle buíochas,
Fi.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (20 Oct 2009)

Hibernian Health is the only insurer to operate through brokers, VHI and Quinn don't.

That said, I came across a website called [broken link removed] a while back that seems to be operated by a broker who will deal with all insurers. I think it's because they get their commission off the customer instead of the insurer. (I'm conscious that this is the second time I've mentioned this website. I've no connection to the website or the brokerage.)

PS You're welcome!


----------



## dishwasher (21 Oct 2009)

hibernian aviva have a new range of plans an the entry level one is called Hospital Level 1 - i think this is roughly a replacement for Me plan


----------



## Fideroiste (29 Oct 2009)

Hi guys,
Sorry for the late reply. It has been a week of late nights & stressful work so didn't get a chance to reply until now. I haven't had a chance to act on either of yer pieces of advise yet. Heres hoping that I don't get ill before buying into insurance & before the 6 mth no claims period has past (or whatever the technical term wording of it is).

Míle Buíochas arís,
Fi.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (30 Oct 2009)

On the 6 month initial waiting period, you should be able to get that waived or at the very least reduced. I've heard from friends that Quinn and VHI are waiving it when they call potential customers back, and I'd be surprised if Hibernian weren't doing something similar.


----------



## Fideroiste (2 Nov 2009)

Hi NovaFlare,
You keep on giving & giving, Thanks.
I made a small discovery myself, one can get a booklet describing whats on offer generally on the market from the HIA & that one can also get a booklet about they rights also.

Míle buíochas arís,
Fi.


----------

